# Marans



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone have any golden cuckoo marans? Or any blue copper marans? If so how do you like them. I might get some of these or wyandottes.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

.....anyone


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am raising a pair (golden cuckoo) right now but they're only a month old... Rooster is gorgeous but kind of flighty for my tastes. The hen is content to be handled but doesn't approach on her own. I will wait and see what they're like when they're older. The only other notable thing is they didn't grow... forever... and then all of a sudden they were 4 times the size they were the evening before. I was shocked! Up until that point I was wondering if someone sold me a bantam variety... but they seem to be on track now.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for the information


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have blue copper maran hen.. She's only 6months old. Seems docile and friendly enough. Very pretty!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

jennifer said:


> I have blue copper maran hen.. She's only 6months old. Seems docile and friendly enough. Very pretty!


Oh at one point in my life I obsessed with Blue Copper marans.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not allowed to get any more chickens, but if I could get 1 breed it would be golden cuckoo marans.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Blue copper maran


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Blue copper maran


She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Thanks! I would love a golden.. I've never even seen one!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a cuckoo marans Roo who has gone a golden colour. He is adorable and never attacks and gives me cuddles. I hatched him from a batch of eggs from eBay and he was the only one to hatch. So maybe the fact that he thought I was his world for a for days (till
I bought him some friends) may be the reason he is soooo docile.... His name is Boris.









He doesn't look very golden hear as he was only a few months old but he is now very big with lovely slightly golden floppy feathers.


----------

